# oxc 0000034 error



## raendc (Feb 17, 2015)

I can not get off the blue screen - pc shuts down after about a minute. I have USB and cd rec discs, and have changed boot sequence to cd/dvd first - however I can not boot from cd or usb. I am stuck ...HELP please


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Raendc..... welcome to the TSG Forums... 

Read through this post and see if anything there helps you...

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_8-system/error-code-0xc0000034-in-windows-8-boot/15e63631-1f94-473f-83a8-8d7af48a83f7

T.


----------



## raendc (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks I had tried all those things except the F9..that did not work either....


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

It would be helpful if we had some more info about your system. Normally we would ask you to run the TSG SysInfo Tool, but as you cannot start your system that is not an option. You will have to try and provide as much info as you can. If you don't know the info then perhaps you could refer to the invoice when you purchased the PC and provide any technical details that may have been included on the invoice. The type of info that is helpful is the following: -

PC Manufacturer
PC Model 
CPU Make and Model
RAM in GB's
HDD Make and Model
Operating System version and when last updated
Antivirus Manufacturer and version (free, home, full.... )

T.


----------



## raendc (Feb 17, 2015)

Acer Aspire ZS600G All In One 
UW30 W8ML64A/CI3-3220/6G/1TB
8.1 auto update on
Norton Internet Security (Full)


----------



## raendc (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like I just lost my entire pc due to Windows 8.1. I contacted them and they said for $149 they could provide more info on recovering my pc. After reading all over the internet about this issue being pretty common with windows 8.1 I am so disgusted with them for not fixing my problem without charging me more. I will just go buy a new pc without win 8 or 8.1


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I think that you are making a very poorly judged decision.

Computers frustrate us all at times.... but I can assure you that W8.1 is by far the most stable, bug-free, secure version of Windows ever produced by Redmond. And I have been using Windows since W95.

In your last post you wrote... "...I contacted them and they said for $149 they could provide more info on recovering my pc....."

Who are "them"..? And what is the $149 charge for..?

And when it comes to Operating Systems, you really only have 3 choice - Windows, OS X (Apple) or one of the many flavours of Linux. Is that really the route that you want to take..?

Its your money and your decision, but it is usually unwise to make emotional decisions about technology. 

T.


----------



## raendc (Feb 17, 2015)

I know - I am just so ticked off!! Partly because they almost have a monopoly - I won't pay for the Apple name (plus some of my programs will not run on Apple) - I know nothing about Linux so I am stuck with Microsoft Windows. I have 8.1 on my laptop - no problems - so naturally the one that has the issue is the one I do all my designing of items I sell online - hard for me to do on a laptop screen!!! 
I had a chat with a Microsoft tech online and he finally said (after walking me thru everything I had already found on the forums) that for $149 he could fix the issue! Pitiful!!
Anyway I am stuck with my problem and work awaits as I keep surfing and trying everything I can find...


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

raendc said:


> _I had a chat with a Microsoft tech online and he finally said (after walking me thru everything I had already found on the forums) that for $149 he could fix the issue! Pitiful!!_
> ...


Are you sure that it was a Microsoft Tech that you spoke to.....

That sounds very odd to me. Perhaps one of my learned and better-informed colleagues on this Forum can provide some insight as to how you got to speak to an MS tech and then that person offered to fix the problem for a fixed amount. Something does not seem quite right here.

T.


----------



## raendc (Feb 17, 2015)

So I just went to the microsoft website and once again opened a chat with the answer desk...copied from chat: 
We can help you fix the problem with your Windows 8.1. But just to set your expectations, Microsoft Answer Desk is a paid support service. We provide technical assistance with a certain fee. We have 2 support options available for you.
First is our Assure Plan which gives you 1 year of technical support from Microsoft for $149. Our services include Premium Software Support for Windows and Office, Advance PC Tune-up, Virus Removal and Protection, and other software related issues for ONE FULL YEAR of UNLIMITED technical support.
We also have our Premium Software Support which is a per incident service for $99 only. This service is valid for 30 days. If the issue happens again within 30 days, we will redo the service for free.

Here is the url /answerdesk.support.microsoft.com


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Ah.... that explains it.... MS Answer Desk...:up:

Apologies for doubting the validity of the MS Tech, but there are so many scams out there that one has to be just a little paranoid about so-called online support. MS Answer Desk is OK and $149 for 12 months unlimited support is probably the best support deal currently available - and remember that the techs are all MS-trained and validated, which is a lot better than many other support options.

Returning to your problem. I am a little surprised that you cannot Boot from the USB Emergency Boot Disk. The error code that you have reported is typical of a corrupted boot sequence - that is one of the files in the boot instruction set has become unusable. The USB Emergency Boot Disk contains all the files necessary to Boot and therefore you should at least be able to start the computer and then fix the corrupted file.

If you were able to start the computer from the USB Emergency Boot Disk then I could help you, but if you cannot even start then it is difficult to know how to proceed. And I am not even certain that the MS Answer Desk could help.

*Question : Did you test the USB Emergency Boot Disk BEFORE you had this problem....?*

T.


----------



## raendc (Feb 17, 2015)

I did not test - but I downloaded from the Microsoft website to both USB and cd...neither worked after changing boot sequence in BIOS ..


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

raendc said:


> _I did not test - but I downloaded from the Microsoft website to both USB and cd...neither worked after changing boot sequence in BIOS_ ..


Now I am confused...

The USB Emergency Boot Disk is one that you create yourself - you don't download it from Microsoft or anywhere else - it is a User-created entity.

So..... perhaps we are referring to different things..?? You will need to clarify for me what your understanding of a USB Emergency Boot Disk is.

T.


----------



## raendc (Feb 17, 2015)

sorry I should have been more clear. I could not find my created back up disks...so I downloaded the USB media from microsoft website and also the win 8 back up from microsoft to cd...but I can not boot from either. I did also change the boot sequence.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Please refer to the information at the link below.

Can you please advise if this is what you are referring to and if you followed the instructions provided by Microsoft exactly as they are given.

If not, tell me what you did differently and then let us take it from there.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media

T.


----------



## raendc (Feb 17, 2015)

That would be it - I did exactly what they instructed


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

So let us start again....

The first thing to accomplish is to be able to Boot the computer. For that you will need some type of boot-media.

You can create a Windows 8.1 Recovery Drive from any W8.1 computer. Therefore, I suggest that you find a friend who has a working computer running W8.1 and use that computer to create a USB Recovery Drive. You can use that Recovery Drive to boot your computer.

If you don't know how to create a USB Recovery Drive, the instructions can be found at the link below.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/create-usb-recovery-drive

T.


----------



## raendc (Feb 17, 2015)

OK so the USB or cd I created from the Microsoft website would not boot - so I did as you said and created a USB recovery from my 8.1 laptop. Same problem - will not boot. I changed the boot sequence in BIOS to removable device. Then, I tried pressing f12, f9 and windows key plus x as it starts, (not all at once - just trying different things I have read on the web) nothing works...will not boot from USB. Can only get blue screen and the BIOS by pressing the delete key to go to BIOS or by esc to go to UEFI settings. Computer auto shuts down after about 1 minute


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

This may sound like a stupid question..... but you did test the USB Recovery Drive on your Laptop to make sure that you could boot your Laptop from it and so ensure that it was working..... ??

Assuming the answer to that is YES Of Course I Did....!!!

Then, it really is a case now of trying to eliminate the cause of the computer not booting.

If this was a regular PC then my next suggestion would be to disconnect the HDD. If there was a hardware fault with the HDD that could be a cause for the boot terminating. I have seen this a few times before on both regular PC's and Laptops.

However, as this is an All-in-One, I must assume that gaining access to the HDD would be rather more difficult and perhaps not something that you would want to attempt.

I would guess that there is at least a 50/50 chance that the computer would boot if the HDD was disconnected.

You have to decide whether you want to go that route or if you want to take it to your local computer repair shop.

T.


----------

